# Importing a Boat



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

OK so this may be a mad idea but here goes anyway.

Has anyone on here imported a boat from another EU country.
If so, a brief summation of your experience would be much appreciated.
I am thinking of it, a powerboat, 2nd hand, maybe 15,000 euros or so.

Thanks all

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You'll have to register both boat & motor & if over 5 metres/5 HP, you'll have to pass a written & practical test before you can use it.

All forms & test is in Portuguese only.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> You'll have to register both boat & motor & if over 5 metres/5 HP,
> Does that or do you know if that involves paying importation tax, but I may have answered my own question !!!!
> you'll have to pass a written & practical test before you can use it.
> This I know about and is not a problem
> ...


Is it going to be a real PITA to import is where I am trying to get the information/understanding to make a decision

Thanks TM
Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't know if tax is involved or not but I'd guess not or at least, nothing significant.

You can get over the test if you have some kind of boat handling qualification from elsewhere in the EU.

Don't forget 4 stroke only on some inland waters


----------

